# Gelbrandkäfer



## lollo (18. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,

auch ich habe ihn als Bewohner im Teich, den __ Gelbrandkäfer.
Im Skimmerkorb hatte er sich versteckt.


----------



## axel (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Gelbrandkäfer*

Hallo Lothar 

Sehr schöne Fotos 

Ich vermute ich hab auch Gelbbrandkäfer in meinem Teich . Hab sie auch neulich mal zum Fotoshooting eingeladen  
Leider kann ich mit meiner Kamera keine Käferbestimmungsfotos machen 

   Hier mit Baby   

Leider ist beim meinen Käfern der Rückenpanzer nicht so schön Grün wie bei Dir.
Rate mal wo er sich bei mir versteckt hat 

lg
axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Hi Axel,

das Baby ist aber kein eigenes des Gelbrandkäfers, wurde wohl illegal adoptiert. Sieht nach was Furchenschwimmerartigen  aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Inken (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Guten Abend,

Lothar, deine Fotos sind sagenhaft! 

Bei mir saß heute ein __ Käfer im Skimmer, der mir wegen seiner Größe sofort auffiel. Er hatte gute 2cm Länge und sah von weitem eher wie ein fetter Mistkäfer oder ein __ Maikäfer aus.

Könnt ihr mal schauen? 

     

Dieses Dickschiff ist aber doch kein Gelbrandkäfer, oder?


----------



## Digicat (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Servus Inken

Könnte ein "Gemeiner Furchenschwimmer" sein . Bin mir aber nicht sicher 

Und Super Fotos ....


----------



## Inken (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Danke, Helmut!!!

Für die Blumen und für die Antwort, auf die ich gehofft habe.  Denn wenn das bei der Größe ein Gelbrandkäfer ist, halte ich keinen Finger mehr in den Teich!  
Aber der __ Käfer im Link sieht meinem sehr ähnlich!


----------



## toco (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Hallo,

tolle Fotos habt ihr da gemacht!

Ich bin nur erstaunt, dass ihr so gelassen darauf reagiert, dass Gelbrandkäfer bei euch im Teich sind. Ich durfte vor längerer Zeit bei einem Goldfischteich beobachten, was diese "netten Gesellen" so anrichten können - viele verletzte Fische, einige davon qualvoll verendet. Und es war nur eine großer Gelbrandkäfer im Teich!

Bei mir steht der Gelbrandkäfer seitdem auf der Liste der (von mir) bedrohten Arten!


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Sorry, Ihr Lieben,

aber für mich ist das ein Gelbrandkäfer-Weibchen...

Also Finger aus dem Teich.


----------



## lollo (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Hallo,

@Axel,
ich denke wir haben beide dann ein Männchen erwischt. Das Grüne kommt bestimmt durch das Einfallen des Sonnenlichts zur Geltung. Meiner ist ca. 3 cm groß.

@Inken,
wie Christine schon anmerkt, wirst du ein Weibchen besitzen.
Kann man hier gut erkennen.

@toco,
noch bin ich gelassen, aber ich werde weiter beobachten, und Inkens Weibchen ist ja weit weg.


----------



## Inken (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Ach, du liebe Zeit... 

Wobei ich noch mal schnell hinzufügen möchte, dass der Panzer meines Käfers nicht glatt war, wie auf den Gelbrandkäferfotos, sondern.. wie soll ich sagen..  geriffelt, in Längsrichtung gefurcht! Spricht das trotzdem für einen Gelbrandkäfer?

Aber was soll's, dann ist es halt so. Machen kann man eh nix. Ich hoffe nur, er bzw. sie hält die Füße still.. :beten
Ich für meinen Teil werd' einfach so tun, als wär's doch ein Furchenschwimmer.. 

Danke euch!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Hi Inken,

das bei dir ist auch ein Gelbrand. Die Geschlechter klann man an den Flügeldecken unterscheiden. Die Männchen haben glatte, die Weibchen geriffelte. Entweder hat die Larve wegen Nahrungsmangel nicht die mögliche Größe erreicht, Du hast dich in der Größe verschätzt, oder es ist einer der anderen  - Es gibt übrigens mehrere Arten in Deutschland, der häufigste davon ist Dysticus marginalis (Gelbrandkäfer) daneben gibt es noch Dysticus latissima (Breitrandkäfer) und 5 weitere, diese sind aber im allgemeinen recht selten

@toco. Gelbrandkäfer können größere Fisch nur anfallen wenn diese schon im sterben liegen. Einen gesunden Fisch von weit über 10cm können sie nicht "erbeuten", Gesunde Fische sind zu flink. Höchstens kleine, noch unerfahrene Brut/Jungfische fallen ihnen zum Opfer. 
Löcher in Fischen (meißt in hoffnugslos überbesetzten oder akut vor dem kippen stehenden __ Goldfisch/Koiteichen) kommen im allgemeinen von bakteriellen Erkrankungen. 
Und so was lockt dann natürlichen auch jeden Aasfresser zur leichten Mahlzeit. 
Mitunter schreiben die Besitzer dann ja auch gerne das Gelbrandkäfern in allen Größen, von ganz klein bis ganz groß am erbeuteten Fisch fraßen. Daran sieht man dann schon das die Fischbesitzer keine Ahnung von Käfern haben. "Kleine Gelbrandkäfer" die noch wachsen gibt es nämlich nicht. Da hat sich dann alles mögliche was Aas frißt an einem Kadaver gütlich getan


----------



## Inken (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Okay, ich gebe mich geschlagen und nehme sie so wie sie ist: als Frau Gelbrandkäfer! 

Herzlichen Dank für deine Ausführung, Frank!
Und du meinst, sie ist tatsächlich wachstumsreduziert? Sie war eindeutig mehr als doppelt so groß wie das Centstück, das ich ins das Glas gelegt hatte, 2cm hatte sie allemal, ich fand das schon recht üppig..  Wie groß kann Madame denn im Optimalfall ausfallen? 

Letzte Woche fand ich einen __ Wasserskorpion und nun dieses zarte Geschöpf, der Teich ist eine spannende Sache! 

Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass Herr Gelbrandkäfer noch eine Weile auf sich warten lässt.. :?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## toco (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

@__ Knoblauchkröte

Der Goldfischteich von damals war ziemlich klein und sicher überbesetzt (Anfängerfehler!). Die größeren Goldfische waren aber gesund, was man daran erkennen konnte, dass ihre Fitness ausreichte, um vom Gelbrandkäfer durch den Teich gescheucht zu werden (So langsam sind Gelbrandkäfer gar nicht!). Die Fische kamen eigentlich nie zur Ruhe.

Einige hat er dann wohl erwischt, was man deutlich an Bisswunden erkennen konnte. Wie ich schon schrieb, sie wurden vom __ Käfer nur verletzt. Den Rest haben dann wohl Bakterien erledigt oder die Verletzungen waren doch so stark, dass die Fische letztendlich verendet sind.

Und zur Lebensweise des Gelbrandkäfers: die greifen alles an, was ihnen fressbar erscheint und sind dabei sehr agressiv. Selbst Schneckenhäuser werden geknackt. Noch fressgieriger sind eigentlich nur die Gelbrandkäferlarven!

Übrigens, mir ist schon klar, dass es keine kleinen "Käferkinder" gibt!


----------



## Inken (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*



Inken schrieb:


> Wie groß kann Madame denn im Optimalfall ausfallen?



Ich habe mir meine Frage grad' selbst beantwortet:

http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/winsekt/waskaef3.htm

@ Hartmut: Gelbrandkäfer sind die Geier im Gartenteich. Was soll man machen, wir können es ja schlecht mit denen ausdiskutieren. Was du schilderst hört sich wirklich fürchterlich an. Aber sie sind nunmal da. Ich werde vorerst abwarten und  und hoffen, dass sich unser Teich als gelbrandkäferunfreundlich herausstellt und die Dame von selbst wieder geht..

Stürmische und verregnete..


----------



## lollo (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Hallo Inken,


Inken schrieb:


> Ich habe mir meine Frage grad' selbst beantwortet:


In dem von mir angegebenen Link (blau hinterlegt) im Beitrag 9, kannst du die Geschlechter aber auch gut erkennen.


----------



## ilkaellaelisabeth (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Hallo und Guten Tag,
wir brauchen ganz drigend Rat......
denn wir haben in unserem Teich Gelbrandkäferlarven (inzwischen bestimmt 5cm lang), die lassen sich durchs Wasser treiben, und wenn ein Fisch vorbeikommt hängen sie sich ran und saugen dicke Löcher. Die Fische sehen wie zerfranst aus. Einige Larven haben wir mit dem Kescher herausgefischt, sie werden von Woche zu Woche größer.Den letzen toten Fisch haben wir mal im Wasser gelassen und dadurch 3 Larven, die dann an ihm dranhingen herausgefischt. Es ist fürchterlich. Gerade die größeren Fische 12 - 15 cm fallen ihnen immer wieder zum Opfer. Mir wurde gesagt, Gründlinge fressen die Larven, aber die Gründlinge, die es zu kaufen gab, sind kleiner als die Larven. Das wird dann ja wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr klappen.
Die Larven sollen ja angeblich irgendwann aus dem Teich rauswandern, sich in der Erde verpuppen und als Gelbrandkäfer rauskrabbeln. Man soll dann ein Netz über den Teich spannen, damit die __ Käfer nicht wieder ins Wasser gelangen und erneut Eier ablegen können. In welcher Jahreszeit wird das dann sein?????
Wir denken schon darüber nach, den ganzen Teich "auseinanderzunehmen", das Wasser abzulassen und die Larven rauszukeschern. Allerdings ist der Teich 4x6m groß und wir haben  viele Wasserpflanzen, die schon mit dem Boden verwachsen sind. Wahrscheinlich verstecken die Larven  sich dann dort, und die Mühe war umsonst. Wer kann uns mit gutem Rat helfen????
Schon herzlichen Dank im Voraus.
Ilkaellaelisabeth


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Oh Mann! Das hört sich ja furchtbar an!
Bin ich froh, dass ich keinen Gelbrand bei mir hab. Ich hoffe auch sehr, dass sie nie den Weg zu mir finden. Sonst werd ich wohl Tag und Nacht am Teich verbringen müssen um meine Molchis zu schützen! Wer auf meine Molchis losgeht, bekommts mit mir zu tun 
Nein, im Ernst. Natürlich ist das eigentlich ein tolles Tier, wie alle anderen und sieht irgendwie toll aus, aber trotzdem bin ich froh, wenn keiner zu mir kommt. Ich hatte mal Gelbrandkäferlarven in meinem Pool, bevor ich den Teich fertig hatte, wusste aber noch nicht, dass das Gelbrandkäferlarven waren und hab die rübergerettet in den Teich!!!! Damals dachte ich, dass das Libellenlarven sind, hatte ja in meinem Prä-Teichleben noch keine Ahnung von nix  Anscheinend hat ihnen das Umsiedeln in den frisch eingelassenen Teich nicht gefallen, denn sie sind dann tot an der Wasseroberfläche geschwommen. Und ich war ganz traurig! Pfff, jetzt im Nachhinein betrachtet....bin ich darüber froh.
Aber, wenn da im Pool Larven waren, muss ja irgendwer Eier reingelegt haben und daher muss es ja in meiner Gegend irgendwo welche geben. Komisch, dass sich noch keiner angesiedelt hat. Bisher hab ich nur Furchenschwimmer.


----------



## ilkaellaelisabeth (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Hallo,
Danke für Dein Mitgefühl. Wir haben bis jetzt 13 Larven aus dem Teich gefischt. Im Moment (die letzen 3 Tage) scheint Ruhe zu sein.
Aber kann mir nicht irgend jemand sagen (falls doch noch Larven da sind), wenn diese sich in der Erde verbuddeln, wann sie als __ Käfer wieder rauskommen? Ist das erst im nächsten Frühjahr oder schon jetzt im Herbst?
Ich habe gelesen, dass man dann ein Netz über den Teich spannen soll, da kommen die Gelbrandkäfer dann nicht durch. Dazu müssen wir aber wissen, wann wir das Netz spannen sollten.
Danke und Gruß
ilkaellaelisabeth


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Servus Elisabeth, Servus Dany

@ Elisabeth:
Bitte laß sie im Teich ..... Gelbrandkäferlarven sind die "Gesundheitspolizei" im Teich 
Auch wenn das eine oder andere Fischerl Ihnen zum Opfer fällt 

Es wird sicher eine Ursache haben, warum sie sich bei Euch im Teich so wohl fühlen und sich so stark vermehren ..... 
Vielleicht sind deine Fische durch einen überbesetzten Teich  krank oder geschwächt .... 
Die Natur regelt im normalfall die Populationsstärke .... 
viel Nahrungsangebot = viele "Räuber"
wenig Nahrungsangebot = wenige "Räuber"

@ Dany:
Ist schon ok das du auf die __ Molche aufpaßt  aber ..... wie oben geschrieben ..... auch das gehört zum Leben 

*Aber immer dann wenn der Mensch eingreift :evil, läuft das "Regelwerk" aus dem Ruder 
Laßt die Natur, Natur sein ......... BITTE ..........​*


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Hi Helmut 





> Die Natur regelt im normalfall die Populationsstärke ....
> viel Nahrungsangebot = viele "Räuber"
> wenig Nahrungsangebot = wenige "Räuber"


das dachte ich eigentlich auch, aber immer hauts nicht hin:
ich hab soviele __ Molche, da hat der Laich vom __ Grasfrosch keine Chance,
und mein Fischnachwuchs kommt auch nicht durch
aber Eingreifen im Sinn von Räuber dezimieren


----------



## elkop (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

wenn man sich diesen "fred! so durchliest, da ist man richtig froh, so ein gelbgerändertes monster nicht in seinem teich zu haben:help
meine molchis sind abgezählt und haben namen  wenn da wer rangeht, der bekommts mit mir zu tun 
aber ich weiß natürlich, dass der gelbrandkäfer polarisiert und in einem großen teich auch seine berechtigung hat, denke ich. nur in meiner kleinen badewanne brauch ich so ein viech nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*



elkop schrieb:


> meine molchis sind abgezählt und haben namen  wenn da wer rangeht, der bekommts mit mir zu tun



Hi,

__ Molche abzählen? war bei mir dieses Frühjahr unmöglich (zwar nur um die 60 Stück im grünlichen. 20qm Amphibientümpel gesehen, waren aber viel viel mehr, sind auch immer noch welche am laichen.
Jedenfalls dürfen sich die paar Gelbrandlarven im Tümpel (um die 10 Stück - die sind übrigens auch Kanibalen - am Molchnachwuchs vollfressen. Bleiben trotzdem hunderte übrig (da werden dann auch noch ein andere Raubtiere wie Libellenlarven, Vögel ect.) satt)

MfG Frank


----------



## teichlaich (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Grützi miteinander! 
Ich habe letztes Jahr einen neuen zweiten teich angelegt. Und dann vor dem Winter Wasser eingelassen,um zum frühjahr optimals Fischwasser zu haben.
Neulich sah ich zum ersten mal so einen Gelbbrandkäfer auf dem Wasser. 4-5 CM großes Exemplar . Dachte noch nicht daran danach zu googlen aber dann machte sich die Neugier breit.
Bisher habe ich zahlreiche Goldorfen im Teich, __ Molche und weitere __ Frösche.
Von Fressgier sieht bisher nichts danach aus. Alle Fische sind quicklebendig und auch kleinere Exemplare sind voll gesund. 
Der __ Käfer taucht ab und zu auf, lässt sein Hinterteil rausschauen und taucht wieder ab. Mehr seh ich von diesem nicht. Sehe im Moment keinen Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer*

Hi teichlaich,

unternehmen darf man gegen die __ Käfer hier eh nichts mehr, selbst wenn sie mal einen toten/kranken Fisch angehen. Die stehen mittlerweile in Deutschland genau wie alle __ Libellen und Amphibien unter Naturschutz

MfG Frank


----------

